# A Plethora of General Self-Defense Information



## The Martialist (Nov 28, 2006)

For those who are interested, I've completely redesigned my Archives Pages to give the reader more information about the articles linked there (all free).  They are now separated into different categories (Editorials, Martial Arts, Weapons, Survivalism, and Reviews) and each one has a description of the article contents.

I've also recently released a huge batch of new free content -- editorials, reviews, information, and so on.  More's on the way -- I'm already working on the next issue and have several more free articles in development.


----------



## MT Admin Team (Nov 30, 2006)

Admin Note:

Thread moved to Library.

MT Admin Team


----------



## MarkBarlow (Feb 20, 2008)

Mr. Elmore,

I'm curious.  What training or real life experience do you have that qualifies you to offer advice and instruction in such a wide variety of weapons and scenarios?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 20, 2008)

MarkBarlow said:


> Mr. Elmore,
> 
> I'm curious. What training or real life experience do you have that qualifies you to offer advice and instruction in such a wide variety of weapons and scenarios?


 
I would love to have an answer to this but will never get one.


----------

